# Olympic Weightlifting



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Who on here has competed in oly lifting? Weather it be local, regional, national and beyond. Just been reading up a bit on it and wondered how popular it was as oppose to say Powerlifting competitions/competitors.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Well im going to have a look up my local club and see what it's all about


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

http://www.britishweightlifting.org/

http://ukolympicweightlifting.co.uk/

If you have a local club that would be the obvious place to start.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Mingster said:


> http://www.britishweightlifting.org/
> 
> http://ukolympicweightlifting.co.uk/
> 
> If you have a local club that would be the obvious place to start.


Yeah my nearest club is Gateshead, I've spoke to them via email and am heading up next Saturday


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Just also wondered if there were any current or past oly lifters on here? I'm guessing no lol


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bataz said:


> Yeah my nearest club is Gateshead, I've spoke to them via email and am heading up next Saturday


There used to be an Olympic lifting club at Stanley years ago. Not sure what happened to them...


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Mingster said:


> There used to be an Olympic lifting club at Stanley years ago. Not sure what happened to them...


I went through the club listings last night and contacted as many as possibble. Seems the only active clubs near me are Gateshead and Leeds. I did speak to a guy in Durham but he hasn't set his club up yet and he's running it as part of his crossfit gym so I've opted for Gateshead. It's still 35 mile away but from the email I got from the guy they seem pretty well established and enthusiastic. I'm planning to go train with them on Saturday mornings and then do the rest of my training back at my regular gym in darlo through the week.


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

Bataz said:


> I went through the club listings last night and contacted as many as possibble. Seems the only active clubs near me are Gateshead and Leeds. I did speak to a guy in Durham but he hasn't set his club up yet and he's running it as part of his crossfit gym so I've opted for Gateshead. It's still 35 mile away but from the email I got from the guy they seem pretty well established and enthusiastic. I'm planning to go train with them on Saturday mornings and then do the rest of my training back at my regular gym in darlo through the week.


Yes, I've heard that Durham one mentioned a couple of times now. There's a good one at Ashington but that would be a bit of a travel. I have some powerlifting mates who keep asking me to go through to Gateshead to train with them so I may see you there one day.

http://ukolympicweightlifting.co.uk/location/england-northern/


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Mingster said:


> I have some powerlifting mates who keep asking me to go through to Gateshead to train with them so I may see you there one day.
> 
> http://ukolympicweightlifting.co.uk/location/england-northern/


Cool, the guy who runs is called Shakeel, sent me very informative email last night so looking forward to giving it a go


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Been watching these guys....






BEASTS!


----------



## Jason88 (Mar 24, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Been watching these guys....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Started watching this channel last week myself, id love to try some of the stuff they do but id get kicked out of my gym for dropping the bar lol.... or id crush myself when i fail lol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Looks awesome doesn't it! Can't wait to have a go!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Just had my first attempt at snatch, was awful lol. Think I'll wait to be taught properly before I teach myself any bad habits lol.


----------



## gb666 (Mar 14, 2006)

Bataz said:


> I went through the club listings last night and contacted as many as possibble. Seems the only active clubs near me are Gateshead and Leeds. I did speak to a guy in Durham but he hasn't set his club up yet and he's running it as part of his crossfit gym so I've opted for Gateshead. It's still 35 mile away but from the email I got from the guy they seem pretty well established and enthusiastic. I'm planning to go train with them on Saturday mornings and then do the rest of my training back at my regular gym in darlo through the week.


Clubs in Featherstone, Wakefield and Pontefract I think.

Hardest thing I've ever had to learn. Technique technique and more technique.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

gb666 said:


> Clubs in Featherstone, Wakefield and Pontefract I think.
> 
> Hardest thing I've ever had to learn. Technique technique and more technique.


Yeah I've been doing some practising today and it was awful lol I'll be glad to get up to gateshead next week and get some proper coaching and see how I get on. Really looking forward to it.


----------



## Kristina (Apr 12, 2014)

I considered it for a while and never really got round to going to check it out, my nearest would've been London... I would definitely give it more thought at some stage but I seem to remember it being RIGHT at the other end of the city, shame there isn't anywhere closer to Watford.

I love oly lifts. When I first started training it was a solid part of my training regime. Have a decent clean and jerk; the muscle gain was immense. Guys who train shrugs to get traps should do this instead.

I'd definitely recommend starting out with a coach to get technique down - seriously nothing worse than developing bad habits and then having to re-train the correct protocol.


----------



## Major Eyeswater (Nov 2, 2013)

Bataz said:


> Just had my first attempt at snatch


Snigger...


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

kristina said:


> I considered it for a while and never really got round to going to check it out, my nearest would've been London... I would definitely give it more thought at some stage but I seem to remember it being RIGHT at the other end of the city, shame there isn't anywhere closer to Watford.
> 
> I love oly lifts. When I first started training it was a solid part of my training regime. Have a decent clean and jerk; the muscle gain was immense. Guys who train shrugs to get traps should do this instead.
> 
> I'd definitely recommend starting out with a coach to get technique down - seriously nothing worse than developing bad habits and then having to re-train the correct protocol.


Will be something completely new for me and I think it will be very hard for me to adapt to but I'm well up for it and the club I'm joining seem very pro-competing so hopefully they'll get me to a respectable level.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

Lu Xiojun @ the London Olympics was amazing to watch in the mens 77kg class. WR snatch @ 175kg


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Awesome mate.


----------



## barnz (Mar 25, 2014)

The way he just squats out of the hole rather than going split stance is immense, guy has mental legs!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Couldn't resist having another go today  went up to 55kg on snatch and 60kg on c&j then called it a day before I do myself any damage. Need to behave now until I get some proper coaching next Saturday.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

If anyone can recommend me a well priced and qualified oly lifting instructor in central or east london I would be keen for the intro


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

simonthepieman said:


> If anyone can recommend me a well priced and qualified oly lifting instructor in central or east london I would be keen for the intro


There's a list of instructors and clubs on the British Weightlifting website


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Bataz said:


> Couldn't resist having another go today  went up to 55kg on snatch and 60kg on c&j then called it a day before I do myself any damage. Need to behave now until I get some proper coaching next Saturday.


I had a go at the c&j about 5 years ago, and gave myself a hernia, got 80kg above my head when I felt it go lol, I reckon I could get the over 50's uk record, I think it's only about 70kg snatch, and 105kg c&j


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Ken Hutchinson said:


> I had a go at the c&j about 5 years ago, and gave myself a hernia, got 80kg above my head when I felt it go lol, I reckon I could get the over 50's uk record, I think it's only about 70kg snatch, and 105kg c&j


Do it mate . I'm quite optimistic about it and really looking forward to it. For my weight the qualifying total for the nationals is 260kg so I'm thinking maybe a 140kg C&J and 120kg snatch or something along those lines. I'm quite excited to see what I'll be lifting a few months down the line after proper coaching. Hopefully get on the platform back end of year maybe or early next year :thumb:


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

Bataz said:


> There's a list of instructors and clubs on the British Weightlifting website


One thing I've learned is certified and qualified are 2 different things in the world of lifting. 

That's why I would like a personal recommendation


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Totally gutted! The gym I train at through the week has told me I can't do oly lifting training there if I'm going to be dropping the weight from head height :angry: it's on a first floor and the floor/ceiling isn't going to be strong enough to cope with me throwing down weights. I can only get through to the proper oly lifting club once per week and that won't be enough to compete. I've emailed the local crossfit gym as on their timetable they have "open gym" 4-5pm everyday so I'm hoping they will have a deal for me using open gym only and not tell me I have to take out a full whack membership. My mate who runs the current gym is saying I should go into amateur strongman but I had really set my heart on oly lifting and feeling a bit deflated now. If the crossfit gym comes off then great but if not then it's either back to powerlifting or I may consider strongman. But overall just feeling deflated. Plus I missed 2 lifts today I should have got easy so that has compounded my misery for the day lol


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

Most coaches I know do it for free.

If you want to learn, start with learning the rack position by front squatting. Deadlift with a neutral 'pull position', and aggressively shrug while exploding upwards (You can jump if you have enough force, though this may cause a star jump in newer athletes)

Both lifts are essentially identical; the difference is in grip width and finishing position.

I hate when I'm away for Summer and have to train elsewhere. People look at you like an alien when you're squatting daily and doing snatch balances.

Or they just think you're crossfit. Don't know which one is worse.


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

Mate. Just do your squats/front squats. Do lifts which will benefit the positions. Do hang snatches and hang cleans; do them as singles.

Then do your real lifting on the day you can get down to the Olympic lifting gym.

Buy a PVC pipe from B&Q, use it for dislocations and just drills.


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

Every club I know of is pretty decent in London. If you're serious it won't matter. Teaching is different, some places such as SMS approach pyramid training, others more traditional.

Just find the closest one to you.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

TLWFAP said:


> Mate. Just do your squats/front squats. Do lifts which will benefit the positions. Do hang snatches and hang cleans; do them as singles.
> 
> Then do your real lifting on the day you can get down to the Olympic lifting gym.
> 
> Buy a PVC pipe from B&Q, use it for dislocations and just drills.


Yeah that might be a plan mate, I'll have a word with the oly coach when I go next Saturday, see what we can work out.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Failing that I suppose I'll go back to PL training and look to comp end of year. Every cloud and all that


----------



## A-BOMB (May 4, 2012)

ive been getting more intersted in oly lifting so may go to a local club myself to try it out.

not thought of buying your own bar and bumpers? surely a normal bar will be okay till you want to splash out on a real oly one.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

I've emailed around a few local gyms to see if they have bumpers and will allow me to oly lift there. I've looked at buying some bumpers and a bar but don't really have anywhere I could train at home :-( hopefully one of the local gyms will get back to me with a yes. There's a crossfit gym who have "open gym" time everyday so im hoping they will do me a deal instead of taking a full membership.


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Problem solved! Found a gym close to home with bumper plates and allows oly lifting :thumb: so it will be Saturday mornings at the club in Gateshead then train through the week at the gym. Over the moon.


----------



## JR8908 (Aug 17, 2012)

I love oly lifting

My idol


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Some top athletes amongst these guys, very impressive!


----------



## boutye911 (Feb 10, 2013)

This guy is the best there is. Could watch him all day!!


----------



## Bataz (Jan 21, 2014)

Got some strange awld looks in the gym this morning while oly lifting haha


----------



## TLWFAP (Sep 20, 2013)

You should try Strength Shop. They sell equipment pretty cheap. They even sell ZHANG Kong barbell sets, which were the barbells and weights supplied for the Beijing Olympics.

Just start squatting 3 - 5 times a week. You don't need special vitamins to do this. You will adapt. It took me a year, then I put 50kg on my 1RM at once.


----------



## romper stomper (Sep 26, 2012)

one of the most underrated forms of lifting - been to events brilliant atmosphere - some amazing athletes some amazing weights

One does try but has to wait for an empty gym - otherwise you look like a complete **** - especially with the snatch


----------

